# SawHelper for sale



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

Denver CraigsList. Also Oxy ProFramer bags/belt.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You know, if the saw helper is a person it is illegal to hold and then sell slaves in the US.

Has been for 150 years.

Andy.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

:laughing:

I thought the same thing.

Maybe a picture...link...(or even if not a REAL clickable link, a website so we can see one)


----------

